
Poly/ML is a full implementation of Standard ML  - fogus
http://polyml.org/
======
oconnor0
Interesting that tho it started as a ML-like language with a different type
system, it morphed into an implementation of ML97.

Anyone know the reasons for this? And what advantages Poly/ML brings over
SML/NJ or MLton?

------
lpgauth
I'd be curious to hear who uses SML? I learned it for a class, but never
actually used it work/projects.

